# Smooth and Chill Hip-Hop Artists



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I really enjoy Snoop Dogg and A Tribe Called Quest. Who else fits this bill?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## fbjim (Mar 8, 2021)

Any De La Soul? Some of the early Outkast albums (I'm thinking Aquemini) have that semi stoned-out slow vibe too.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## ando (Apr 18, 2021)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I really enjoy Snoop Dogg and A Tribe Called Quest. Who else fits this bill?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Where do I start? So many. This is one I've been into lately -












*Antiphon Alfa Mist* (2017, Pink Bird Recording Co.)


----------



## ando (Apr 18, 2021)

If that's too jazzy for your taste here's a classic from Redman that rocks a bit harder (and funkier). Definitely dirtier. 





*Muddy Waters* (1996, Def Jam Music)


----------



## ando (Apr 18, 2021)

Same era. One of The Pharcyde's best tracks.





*Drop*


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Thanks all. I'll take a listen!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

ando said:


> Where do I start? So many. This is one I've been into lately -
> 
> View attachment 156698
> 
> ...


I'm really liking this! Is it all instrumental?


----------



## ando (Apr 18, 2021)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I'm really liking this! Is it all instrumental?


The rapper comes in on a couple of tracks later in the album.


----------

